# (AU) Help me choose desktop speakers



## Frizz (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey guys,

So I've had my Creative Gigaworks T3 2.1 (https://www.amazon.com.au/Creative-GigaWorks-Multimedia-Speaker-System/dp/B001S10DDO) for a decade. I was moving houses and decided to give them away to a friend.

I am now looking to upgrade but to my surprise it doesn't look like 2.1 systems are so common anymore? At least not via the usual online PC stores I visit. I mainly need them to enjoy music and a subwoofer is essential to me to do that as I listen to alot of metal and love to bash my guts with the bass without it sounding muffled.

It seems bookshelf speakers are more common nowadays but im looking for something that is also low profile to fit on my desk and that gives me doubts into how much punchyness they can output. I'm starting to think I made a mistake giving those speakers away lol.

Any suggestions on a good low profile desktop speaker? Any help is appreciated!

No real budget so long as its justifiable as a Desktop Speaker System it does not have to be audiophile grade studio monitors as I am already using headphones to monitor. Anything with decent clarity and punchyness but also better than the T3's I had


----------



## cvaldes (Sep 7, 2021)

*POST A BUDGET.*

Why anyone thinks that posting a "What ____ should I buy?" question without mentioning a budget makes any sense?

(sigh)


----------



## Frizz (Sep 7, 2021)

cvaldes said:


> *POST A BUDGET.*
> 
> Why anyone thinks that posting a "What ____ should I buy?" question without mentioning a budget makes any sense?
> 
> (sigh)


I get your point and frustration, but chill? There's a nicer way to tell someone or if you intended to help you could at least have posted some suggestions instead of raging. It's quite clear im not after audiophile grade gear or studio monitors for that matter at the very least.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2021)

Frizz said:


> I get your point and frustration, but chill? There's a nicer way to tell someone or if you intended to help you could at least have posted some suggestions instead of raging. It's quite clear im not after audiophile grade gear or studio monitors for that matter at the very least.


Never mind him, Lets look on Creative Labs and Turtlebeach

@Frizz look on here for a place to start and do some comparisons to your old set,you may find 1s better and possibly less on amazon.au etc.



			https://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?st=2.1+speakers&_dyncharset=UTF-8&_dynSessConf=&id=pcat17071&type=page&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=&sp=&qp=&list=n&af=true&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&keys=keys


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2021)

Frizz said:


> Whats depressing and unsurprising is your attitude. We are a few days away from R U OK day. But I will ask you ahead of time as it seems someone really needs to, R U OK? Please visit https://www.ruok.org.au/
> 
> EDIT: If this will help your current mental state. I simply do not have a budget. If you can justify a consumer level desktop speaker that is 1,000 AUD I will consider even that.


Suicide watch line it seems.



Frizz said:


> Whats depressing and unsurprising is your attitude. We are a few days away from R U OK day. But I will ask you ahead of time as it seems someone really needs to, R U OK? Please visit https://www.ruok.org.au/
> 
> EDIT: If this will help your current mental state. I simply do not have a budget. If you can justify a consumer level desktop speaker that is 1,000 AUD I will consider even that.


I provided the link as a place to start and maybe amazon.au what you may find and like in a 2.1 set. I'm still on a X230 set from like 2009 lol.


----------



## joemama (Sep 7, 2021)

I got my Edifier C3X with around 145USD and it really has great value, though I don't know if you can get it in your country at the same price


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 7, 2021)

joemama said:


> I got my Edifier C3X with around 145USD and it really has great value, though I don't know if you can get it in your country at the same price


I saw Edifiers on the Link, they remind me of what Logitech (Labetec) had produced back then lol.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 7, 2021)

Stay on topic.
Report problems... do not become part of it.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 7, 2021)

Without considering the Logitech G560 Lightsync (since I am not a fan of the RGB and missing RCA connectors). Was wondering if these products from Logitech are quite decent or will there be much better options? The Z533 looks decent and matches my desk's color scheme  



			https://www.kogan.com/au/buy/logitech-z533-multimedia-speakers-980-001056-00097855114341/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=product_listing_ads&gclid=Cj0KCQjw-NaJBhDsARIsAAja6dNVAAAuQn4Ew7VTSBk7d-MjU3MBu0I7EkRxvXW0h9lVNEr2VH_8bJEaAgy2EALw_wcB&fbclid=IwAR02MBJfc190z2UpPZTi-g38JBNzSx4xxhVI6exJ7IDDuvY-D8n61nHdXWc


----------



## basco (Sep 7, 2021)

i dont want to spoil your party but i still have the creative T3 and i think they rock.
i looked for a replacment some time ago and did not find any good ones under the 300.- euro price range so i went and bought a used creative T6 which is nearly the same as T3 with little more middle sound.

i really hope you can find something decent.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 7, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, why does it have to be a 2.1 setup? 
I've been using regular, stereo desktop/bookshelf speakers for close to a decade now and I don't miss the subwoofer under my desk, except maybe to put my feet on sometimes.
Get a beefier pair of speakers instead of anemic PC speakers, they sound better anyhow, although you do lose a little bit of bass of course.


----------



## Hyderz (Sep 7, 2021)

i think the logitech z625 is a solid choice, a 2.1 setup and the subwoofer is pretty beefy. 
i wouldnt mind having this setup but quite a few people also like a 2.1 soundbar under their monitors 
creative labs have some decent ones as well.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 7, 2021)

basco said:


> i dont want to spoil your party but i still have the creative T3 and i think they rock.
> i looked for a replacment some time ago and did not find any good ones under the 300.- euro price range so i went and bought a used creative T6 which is nearly the same as T3 with little more middle sound.
> 
> i really hope you can find something decent.



I tried looking for T6, unfortunately discontinued  .. The T3's were awesome but had given them to a friend with an intention to get something better, I thought it would be easy but nope.



TheLostSwede said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does it have to be a 2.1 setup?
> I've been using regular, stereo desktop/bookshelf speakers for close to a decade now and I don't miss the subwoofer under my desk, except maybe to put my feet on sometimes.
> Get a beefier pair of speakers instead of anemic PC speakers, they sound better anyhow, although you do lose a little bit of bass of course.



I guess a little bit of Bass loss isn't too bad since I never had to crank up my sub with my previous setup..



Hyderz said:


> i think the logitech z625 is a solid choice, a 2.1 setup and the subwoofer is pretty beefy.
> i wouldnt mind having this setup but quite a few people also like a 2.1 soundbar under their monitors
> creative labs have some decent ones as well.



It's due to my desk layout unfortunately no room for sound bar as it will block my audio interfaces which are in a shelf. in front of my keyboard which is under my monitor.. heh


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 7, 2021)

Ahh someone beat me to it. I was going to suggest a soundbar. I have been using a soundbar through optical toslink the last three years or so. Looking at your setup there is a way to make it happen if you wish. But if you end up going this route these things are about a meter long and weigh min. 3-5KG. And if you don't want extra wires, pick one with a wireless sub-woofer. Also, don't make my mistake, if you need clarity of speech (movies, tutorials, skillshare, whatever you consume as media), please please read the reviews carefully as I bought one that is great for explosions, but watching a tutorial/anything with talking!..yeah speech is kinda of muffled.


----------



## ArdWar (Sep 7, 2021)

Are there audio/computer shop you can visit? IMO speaker sounds are way too subjective to make a sweeping recommendation on what best. You just have to hear one before deciding.

Anyway, try to avoid wireless speakers if you can. I yet to find one that isn't half assed implementation and/or security liability.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 7, 2021)

How about something like this?





						PreSonus Eris E3.5 Speakers : Amazon.com.au: Musical Instruments
					

PreSonus Eris E3.5 Speakers : Amazon.com.au: Musical Instruments



					www.amazon.com.au
				



Or this





						M-Audio BX8 D3 - Professional 2-Way 8" Active Studio Monitor Speaker for Music Production and Mixing with Onboard Acoustic Space Control : Amazon.com.au: Musical Instruments
					

M-Audio BX8 D3 - Professional 2-Way 8" Active Studio Monitor Speaker for Music Production and Mixing with Onboard Acoustic Space Control : Amazon.com.au: Musical Instruments



					www.amazon.com.au


----------



## Frizz (Sep 7, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason im not considering studio monitors is because they sound much too flat for things like games and youtube. 


ArdWar said:


> Are there audio/computer shop you can visit? IMO speaker sounds are way too subjective to make a sweeping recommendation on what best. You just have to hear one before deciding.
> 
> Anyway, try to avoid wireless speakers if you can. I yet to find one that isn't half assed implementation and/or security liability.


Hmm lockdown in Sydney at the moment afraid not. Will keep away from wjreless though thanks for the tip.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 7, 2021)

The old Cambridge Soundworks 4.1 setup which I've had for over 20 years has just the right size little speakers that fit very nicely on a desk and you can still pick up a set second hand, depending on where you live.
I barely notice them on the desk any more.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 7, 2021)

Frizz said:


> The reason im not considering studio monitors is because they sound much too flat for things like games and youtube.


Fair enough, I couldn't find any decent bookshelf speakers on Amazon AU when I was searching using my phone earlier.
I have these, which are obviously not monitors.





						Edifier R1855DB Active 2.0 Bookshelf Speaker with Bluetooth, Optical, Coaxial, and Dual RCA inputs, 70W RMS, Multimedia, 10 Degree Sound, Wireless Remote, MDF Wooden, Matte Black: Bookshelf Speakers: Amazon.com.au
					

Edifier R1855DB Active 2.0 Bookshelf Speaker with Bluetooth, Optical, Coaxial, and Dual RCA inputs, 70W RMS, Multimedia, 10 Degree Sound, Wireless Remote, MDF Wooden, Matte Black: Bookshelf Speakers: Amazon.com.au



					www.amazon.com.au
				



The Bluetooth implementation is a bit crap, as it's only SBC, despite the fact that they're using Qualcomm chips, so aptX could've been supported. For whatever reason Edifier seems to want 3-4x as much for speakers with aptX support...
I would say the build quality of the speaker housings aren't too nicely finished, but the sound is decent and there are multiple inputs, including Toslink and coaxial optical and there's also a sub output if you'd want to connect up a separate sub.

They also have a 2.1 set





						Edifier S350DB Bookshelf Speaker and Subwoofer 2.1 Speaker System Bluetooth v4.1 aptX Wireless Sound for Computer Rooms, Living Rooms and Dens: Bookshelf Speakers: Amazon.com.au
					

Edifier S350DB Bookshelf Speaker and Subwoofer 2.1 Speaker System Bluetooth v4.1 aptX Wireless Sound for Computer Rooms, Living Rooms and Dens: Bookshelf Speakers: Amazon.com.au



					www.amazon.com.au
				




The Amazon.au search is crap, I tried looking up the 1855's and it can't find them, despite the fact they clearly sell them...
That explains why I couldn't find them earlier.


----------



## elghinnarisa (Sep 7, 2021)

Edifier R1280db or R1855DB, throw in a small sub if you really need it.


----------



## protain (Sep 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> The old Cambridge Soundworks 4.1 setup which I've had for over 20 years has just the right size little speakers that fit very nicely on a desk and you can still pick up a set second hand, depending on where you live.
> I barely notice them on the desk any more.
> View attachment 215869





TheLostSwede said:


> How about something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the last 12 months I upgraded from my 20 year old Cambridge Soundworks 4.1s to the PreSonus Eris E4.5s with Eris Sub8... and I've got to say I love the sound quality from that setup.


----------



## Operandi (Sep 7, 2021)

Frizz said:


> The reason im not considering studio monitors is because they sound much too flat for things like games and youtube.


Thats a bit of misconception. All of the best speakers aim for a flat response professional or otherwise, the difference is even low-end mid-range monitors aim to be as flat as possible too because its critical for their use whereas not so much for someone just buying some speakers for home.  Most people prefer speakers with a flat response when doing a-b testing with speakers setup in proper listening environment to ones with elevated bass or treble.   Really the only reason anyone would design a speaker with a response that isn't flat is make it jump out and sound more _full _in the store, or because there is such a bad breakup mode (super harsh distortion) in one of the drivers it has to be hidden with a dip in the response.

All that said monitors may not be what you want.  Anything smaller than a 5" woofer is going to have like pretty much no bass and sound very tiny.  The same goes for bookshelf speakers so you can pretty much consider a subwoofer a requirement if you want any meaningful bass.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 7, 2021)

My wife has an extremely expensive large Yamaha 7.1 sound system on our living room which I'm luckily enough allowed to use for my pc speakers ATM but at my parents I have a old 50w Cambridge audio amp and two 5 inch full range speakers I made Labyrinth cabinets for and personally I prefer the sound on them. Might be an option if your handy and have a router or know someone, there's lots of guides if you Google Labyrinth or maze speakers.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2021)

Frizz said:


> Without considering the Logitech G560 Lightsync (since I am not a fan of the RGB and missing RCA connectors). Was wondering if these products from Logitech are quite decent or will there be much better options? The Z533 looks decent and matches my desk's color scheme
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kogan.com/au/buy/logitech-z533-multimedia-speakers-980-001056-00097855114341/?utm_source=google&utm_medium=product_listing_ads&gclid=Cj0KCQjw-NaJBhDsARIsAAja6dNVAAAuQn4Ew7VTSBk7d-MjU3MBu0I7EkRxvXW0h9lVNEr2VH_8bJEaAgy2EALw_wcB&fbclid=IwAR02MBJfc190z2UpPZTi-g38JBNzSx4xxhVI6exJ7IDDuvY-D8n61nHdXWc


I actually like my G560, I have them connected via USB instead of auxiliary on my pc.
The only downside is when controlling via windows volume control it's a little finnicky. Like it needs to be an increment of 2 to actually make a difference.
Other than that I really like it,you can turn the LEDs off in the Logitech software and adjust the type of audio setup mix you want aswell.


----------



## Operandi (Sep 7, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> My wife has an extremely expensive large Yamaha 7.1 sound system on our living room which I'm luckily enough allowed to use for my pc speakers ATM but at my parents I have a old 50w Cambridge audio amp and two 5 inch full range speakers I made Labyrinth cabinets for and personally I prefer the sound on them. Might be an option if your handy and have a router or know someone, there's lots of guides if you Google Labyrinth or maze speakers.


Aka, transmission line; never actually heard them called labyrinth or maze before so I_ did have to Google it_, lol.  I'm all about DIY but probably not what the OP is looking for but yeah thats the one way to get way more low-end response from a diver that is otherwise not possible.

Not to derail the thread but what drivers did you use?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 7, 2021)

Operandi said:


> Aka, transmission line; never actually heard them called labyrinth or maze before so I_ did have to Google it_, lol.  I'm all about DIY but probably not what the OP is looking for but yeah thats the one way to get way more low-end response from a diver that is otherwise not possible.
> 
> Not to derail the thread but what drivers did you use?


Yes transmission line but your likely to get better results as far as a small desktop speakers if you Google maze/Labyrinth as it's mostly massive subwoofers that use the theory and I used an ancient set of wharfdale drivers I had laying about  from like the 60s or 70s.

To Op there is some science involved and getting a set of drivers that have the resonance frequency in the specifications is a must if your a DIYer as you need to know this to work out the length of the maze.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 7, 2021)

If the Klipsch Promedia 2.1's are available where you are, perhaps they're worth a look?

When my old set of Klipsch Promedia 2.1's blew the sub, I thought it might be time to finally upgrade to something newer.   In my search....I too noticed the Edifier's, so I picked up a pair off Amazon.  I gave them a test run and quickly returned them.  

 A long story short...I ended up picking up a new sub and keeping the old speakers. Even after all these years, they're the best bang for the buck set of 2.1's on the market.  I absolutely love them.  

Why did I return the Edifier's?  I'm no audiophile, but here is my simple take.  I started getting distortion quite early in the mid-range(about 1/2 way is where they started to sound muddled) and to me, more importantly the sound of the speakers without a sub didn't have enough oomph to fill the room with sound.  Not to mention...there was a slight buzz emanating from the speakers when in bluetooth mode.  They also cut out several times...very annoying.  I realize they have excellent reviews....but I didn't like them compared to what I already have.  

When it comes to sound, they simply felt like a downgrade. 

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 7, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Klipsch Promedia 2.1's
> ...
> Even after all these years, they're the best bang for the buck set of 2.1's on the market.  I absolutely love them.



Wholeheartedly agree.  If you can find them, be sure to check them out.


----------



## Operandi (Sep 7, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Why did I return the Edifier's?  I'm no audiophile, but here is my simple take.  I started getting distortion quite early in the mid-range(about 1/2 way is where they started to sound muddled) and to me, more importantly the sound of the speakers without a sub didn't have enough oomph to fill the room with sound.  Not to mention...there was a slight buzz emanating from the speakers when in bluetooth mode.  They also cut out several times...very annoying.  I realize they have excellent reviews....but I didn't like them compared to what I already have.
> 
> When it comes to sound, they simply felt like a downgrade.


I think people have to keep their exceptions in line when it comes to cheapish stuff those Edifiers.  $150 isn't a lot for a two pair of speakers with built in amps, and a DAC so the quality is going to reflect that (they shouldn't be cutting out though).  They are also really small and it looks like the response goes into the 70s (Hz) which is going to sound pretty weak.  So yeah, maybe a bit better a tiny bit better in terms of sound quality but no bass and I can see why that would be a downgrade.

I'm sure the more expensive Edifiers are a lot better in terms of quality but unless they are bigger (5"+) they are going to be lacking on the low end of the response, clever transmission line designs aside, there is no getting around physics.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 7, 2021)

Operandi said:


> I think people have to keep their exceptions in line when it comes to cheapish stuff those Edifiers.  $150 isn't a lot for a two pair of speakers with built in amps, and a DAC so the quality is going to reflect that (they shouldn't be cutting out though).  They are also really small and it looks like the response goes into the 70s (Hz) which is going to sound pretty weak.  So yeah, maybe a bit better a tiny bit better in terms of sound quality but no bass and I can see why that would be a downgrade.
> 
> I'm sure the more expensive Edifiers are a lot better in terms of quality but unless they are bigger (5"+) they are going to be lacking on the low end of the response, clever transmission line designs aside, there is no getting around physics.


Yeah, I was looking at the 1280's, but the price difference was only US$7 when I got my 1855's, so it was a pretty simple choice.
As I said, the build quality isn't amazing, but for ~US$150, you can't be too picky I guess.


----------



## Operandi (Sep 7, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Yeah, I was looking at the 1280's, but the price difference was only US$7 when I got my 1855's, so it was a pretty simple choice.
> As I said, the build quality isn't amazing, but for ~US$150, you can't be too picky I guess.


1280s list 75Hz the 1855 list 60Hz for the same 4" size driver.  15Hz might not sound like much but every few Hz below 100Hz is big deal in terms of response.  60Hz will cover most music pretty decently, 75Hz is going to sound anemic.  That tells me there is pretty huge difference in quality going on between those two (60Hz from a 4" driver is pretty impressive for that price), and not that you can tell everything by looks but the 1280 drivers look very cheap.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 8, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> If the Klipsch Promedia 2.1's are available where you are, perhaps they're worth a look?
> 
> When my old set of Klipsch Promedia 2.1's blew the sub, I thought it might be time to finally upgrade to something newer.   In my search....I too noticed the Edifier's, so I picked up a pair off Amazon.  I gave them a test run and quickly returned them.
> 
> ...





weekendgeek said:


> Wholeheartedly agree.  If you can find them, be sure to check them out.





Operandi said:


> I think people have to keep their exceptions in line when it comes to cheapish stuff those Edifiers.  $150 isn't a lot for a two pair of speakers with built in amps, and a DAC so the quality is going to reflect that (they shouldn't be cutting out though).  They are also really small and it looks like the response goes into the 70s (Hz) which is going to sound pretty weak.  So yeah, maybe a bit better a tiny bit better in terms of sound quality but no bass and I can see why that would be a downgrade.
> 
> I'm sure the more expensive Edifiers are a lot better in terms of quality but unless they are bigger (5"+) they are going to be lacking on the low end of the response, clever transmission line designs aside, there is no getting around physics.





TheLostSwede said:


> Yeah, I was looking at the 1280's, but the price difference was only US$7 when I got my 1855's, so it was a pretty simple choice.
> As I said, the build quality isn't amazing, but for ~US$150, you can't be too picky I guess.



I've got my own DAC Scarlett Solo 212 and a Schiit Magni amplifier mainly for my headphones but based on this the Klipsch looking quite good... just need to find a supplier..

After professionally reading reviews (since I work from home and am a bludger) I've decided to get the Logitech Z623. I've looked everywhere for the Klipsch 2.1 Pro Medias but unfortunately cannot find them in any AU stores while the Z623 is still widely available. 

Based on reviews the battle seems to be between the Z623 vs the Klipsch 2.1 ProMedia. 

I still would have preferred the Klipsch but I'm sure with some EQ the Z623 will sound just a good (hopefully) ... ordered same day delivery as I'm sick of using my laptop speakers!! Thank you to those genuine helpers


----------



## Frizz (Sep 9, 2021)

Perfect fit for the setup


----------



## Hyderz (Sep 9, 2021)

Frizz said:


> Perfect fit for the setup


oh very nice  you happy with the sounds?


----------



## AsRock (Sep 9, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> i think the logitech z625 is a solid choice, a 2.1 setup and the subwoofer is pretty beefy.
> i wouldnt mind having this setup but quite a few people also like a 2.1 soundbar under their monitors
> creative labs have some decent ones as well.



Sorry but thats funny as hell, PC speaker and any thing logitech does is not all that great there just a little better than nothing. better off buying secondhand stuff over time and have 10 fold the experience.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 9, 2021)

Frizz said:


> Perfect fit for the setup



Looks nice Frizz, glad everything worked out for you!

I also like the way you have your monitor attached to your desk.  The first desk I owned back in 1988 or so, was a corner desk I had saved up for to buy at the local office supply my sister worked at.   I really loved that desk.  Although...in my case...I had mine turned out into the room and "sat behind it" so to speak.

After a few years of ownership, I was moving out of an apartment and no one showed up to help.  Ended up leaving it for someone else. 

30 years later!  I'm still kicking myself for not taking the time to break it down and take it with me.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Frizz (Sep 9, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> oh very nice  you happy with the sounds?



Sure am . Have my DAC set to 100% volume / Magni on about 10-15% and speakers on 25-30% and Bass dial on 40% fills the room nicely!



AsRock said:


> Sorry but thats funny as hell, PC speaker and any thing logitech does is not all that great there just a little better than nothing. better off buying secondhand stuff over time and have 10 fold the experience.



Definitely day and night when compared to my laptop speakers lol, unfortunately cannot justify anything more than this right now otherwise I'd be looking at some Rokits for some recording/mixing juicyness https://djcity.com.au/product/krk-r...7D10-l_OUlMiOtHaifKpO8lk_JqC5G3BoC7bYQAvD_BwE 




Liquid Cool said:


> Looks nice Frizz, glad everything worked out for you!
> 
> I also like the way you have your monitor attached to your desk.  The first desk I owned back in 1988 or so, was a corner desk I had saved up for to buy at the local office supply my sister worked at.   I really loved that desk.  Although...in my case...I had mine turned out into the room and "sat behind it" so to speak.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate appreciate it, ive recently moved and am finally able to live my corner desk dream was on a smaller straight desk setup before without much real estate so a bit spoilt in desk space now. Hope youve at least got a better setup now than back then.

Heres a better photo of everything. (Work monitor on left hand side hehe)


----------



## AsRock (Sep 9, 2021)

Frizz said:


> Sure am . Have my DAC set to 100% volume / Magni on about 10-15% and speakers on 25-30% and Bass dial on 40% fills the room nicely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't know if you have them in  AU but iif you do keep your eye on the thrift stores.

Well gotta start some were .


----------



## maxfly (Sep 9, 2021)

Ive got the 623s hooked up to my back up rig on one side of my office and the klipsch 2.1s on the other side connected to my main rig. You would have done just as well with either ime.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 9, 2021)

AsRock said:


> Sorry but thats funny as hell, PC speaker and any thing logitech does is not all that great there just a little better than nothing. better off buying secondhand stuff over time and have 10 fold the experience.


Idk bro, I still have a X230 set and they have plenty of oompf.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 9, 2021)

I have Logitech Z906 and previously Z5500, while they have been superseded by other brands and models, they still hold their value, something to note at least.
I suggest if possible, you try for multichannel speakers (5.1, 7.1), which can also be used in stereo mode, Z906 will downmix DTS-DDL to headphones.

I cant say I suggest Z906, and that's because I have not tested all the units going, I can only suggest based on ownership.

Logitech Z906 5.1 Surround Sound Speaker System


----------



## Operandi (Sep 9, 2021)

AsRock said:


> Sorry but thats funny as hell, PC speaker and any thing logitech does is not all that great there just a little better than nothing. better off buying secondhand stuff over time and have 10 fold the experience.


Not really, the top-end Logitech stuff is actually pretty good.  I have KRK monitors and JBL studio sub sitting in a corner ready to go (I just need to get my desk / office in order) but right now I have the 4.1 version of the Z906 linked above (I forget the model name).  Those speakers both use Tangband 4" full range drivers and 8" sub which are quality drivers.  The Z623 _looks _like it uses TB drivers too but maybe they use something else now, idk.

I've heard the Klipsch 2.1 and its not really any better in my opinion.



Frizz said:


> Definitely day and night when compared to my laptop speakers lol, unfortunately cannot justify anything more than this right now otherwise I'd be looking at some Rokits for some recording/mixing juicyness https://djcity.com.au/product/krk-r...7D10-l_OUlMiOtHaifKpO8lk_JqC5G3BoC7bYQAvD_BwE


Yeah, I would suggest not moving to something bigger like monitors till you have the room and time to set them up properly.  Like I said I have some KRKs sitting in corner ready to go but setup and positioning is a pretty big deal if you are going to get the most out of them.  I would also suggest getting smaller 4-5" monitors and just count on getting a sub, big monitors are just that much harder to setup and unless you go with an 8" you'll still be missing out the lower end.  

Also consider JBL if you do start looking at monitors, those are supposed to be some of the better ones you can get for the price.  Though honestly most of them are pretty good as its a pretty competitive market.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 10, 2021)

It would also be worth considering connectivity, SPDIF and HDMI would be a good idea in addition to analogue, and HDMI 2+ for better support of current formats.

Edit: I am using an HDMI extractor, that has HDMI SPDIF and 3.5mm Stereo out, I use the SPDIF for my older Z906 (no HDMI).


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 10, 2021)

I might be wrong as this was many years ago I was told but you said your dac is 100% I was told by a sound engineer that you should never raise an amplifier above 75% anything above apparently creates distortion. On a side note I seem to have latency issues with spdif( toslink) compared to hdmi/phono or is that just my onboard sound being crappy.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 10, 2021)

Not sure, I don't have any latency issues with SPDIF. Z906 has two SPDIF inputs, and between my 889 and AMD GPU (R7), there is 10% quality difference in favour of AMD, but its newer.
The latency and everything else is identical, they both have the same APO's in the same order, and switching between them is just a switch.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 10, 2021)

Not sure then but when I have spdif from my tv to my amp and hdmi from my pc to my tv there is an obvious latency issue when the TV and amp are turned up, though that might be the TV's sound encoder rather than the pc. Anyway glad op got what he wanted but it's got my cogs turning now and I'm thinking about trying my new palm router out and making some speakers for myself.


----------



## Operandi (Sep 10, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Anyway glad op got what he wanted but it's got my cogs turning now and I'm thinking about trying my new palm router out and making some speakers for myself.


Not sure where you are located and driver availability differs per region but full range is a good place to start and works really well for desktop use since its nearfield and the bad off axis response isn't really an issue, you can also sink all your budget into one really good driver vs. two and the associated crossover components.  Otherwise for two ways and larger stand mounts and towers its advised to stick with kits and well veted published designs.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm currently in SEAsia so everything is available I'm currently looking at the icepower 200asc board they use in most of the top amplifiers ATM building my own £3000 amp for less than £100 seems like a good place to start I'm thinking basing the cabinet on a 6.5 inch Kevlar sub running on neodymium magnets no idea what brand uses it but I'll be buying it directly from the factory for around £50 and have some high quality 3 inch midrange speakers in my shed so I'd just need to get some tweeters. It's not the first transmission line speakers I have made but 2nd time around I'm hoping i have more experience and will hopefully have less teething problems. Only problem I think I will have is learning to use hornresp again.


----------



## Operandi (Sep 10, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I'm currently in SEAsia so everything is available I'm currently looking at the icepower 200asc board they use in most of the top amplifiers ATM building my own £3000 amp for less than £100 seems like a good place to start I'm thinking basing the cabinet on a 6.5 inch Kevlar sub running on neodymium magnets no idea what brand uses it but I'll be buying it directly from the factory for around £50 and have some high quality 3 inch midrange speakers in my shed so I'd just need to get some tweeters. It's not the first transmission line speakers I have made but 2nd time around I'm hoping i have more experience and will hopefully have less teething problems. Only problem I think I will have is learning to use hornresp again.


Oh, didn't recognize your name for the earlier posts, you know more about than I do, lol.

The Icepower boards are available here (North America) but are pretty expensive but also supposed to be really nice.  I've never done anything with amplifier boards before, just (passive crossover networks) but it sounds like a cool project.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 12, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Not sure then but when I have spdif from my tv to my amp and hdmi from my pc to my tv there is an obvious latency issue when the TV and amp are turned up, though that might be the TV's sound encoder rather than the pc. Anyway glad op got what he wanted but it's got my cogs turning now and I'm thinking about trying my new palm router out and making some speakers for myself.


Just checked everything again, and even with Realtek and DTS fully populating SFX, MFX, EFX, and final encoding to DTS Surround, response is instant.
Both HDMI to SPDIF (AMD R7) to Z906, and SPDIF direct (889) to Z906, same APO's on both, different devices, instant with Z906.

I would guess the TV is doing some sort of processing if you output PCM, if you send encoded audio it might speed up, I don't know.
You might also want to look through the TV's settings to see if it has any enhancers of its own, which can delay audio.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 12, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Just checked everything again, and even with Realtek and DTS fully populating SFX, MFX, EFX, and final encoding to DTS Surround, response is instant.
> Both HDMI to SPDIF (AMD R7) to Z906, and SPDIF direct (889) to Z906, same APO's on both, different devices, instant with Z906.
> 
> I would guess the TV is doing some sort of processing if you output PCM, if you send encoded audio it might speed up, I don't know.
> You might also want to look through the TV's settings to see if it has any enhancers of its own, which can delay audio.


I'll take a look thanks or I'm going to have to run a 10m or so from my pc to my amp and use some sort of software to enable two sound outputs from my pc.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 13, 2021)

Good luck


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 16, 2021)

Found itView attachment IMG_20210916_100921.jpg
Digital output audio delay was set to 100ms so I set it to 0 and all seems great now.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 16, 2021)

I actually expected a result like this, and in some part, an inbuilt enhancer you cant turn off, nice.


----------

